# "Trout to 23", Flounder On A Roll"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: MercuryMarine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; Corrosion X; and, Bob's MachineShop.*

*Upcoming Event - 08/26/16*
*Grand Opening "On The Bayou"* 
*Check It Out*

*Trout Action*
Winds have backed down and the water is responding with turbidity levels subsiding amidst better tidal exchanges. That has Capt. James Cunningham reporting an improving bite for boat fishermen working live bait focusing on Trout. The last few weeks, wade fishermen have had the upper hand with fish penned up on leaward shorelines hammering bait balls working off the guts. As water conditions improve mid-bay, that's going to open up a lot of structure and set us up for some excellent Fall fishing.

*Redfish & Flounder Gigging*
Capt. Donnie Heath reported excellent action on Redfish with guests of The Hill Country Safari Club chapter in for a visit over the weekend. It took a little doing with tides elevated from TS Earl but once he tracked them down over heavy grass it was "on". This was an action packed trip with Flounder Gigging on one evening. The gigging trips are new to some of our guests and it's so rewarding having them return all pumped up. Rick K. fishing with guests of Martin Automotive were just ecstatic about their floundering trip with Capt's Heath and Cady.






Check dates and inquire at *TEXAS STAYCATION*[/B]

Stay tuned for more exciting news coming hot off the water by joining our newsletter *HERE*.

*#castawayonthebayou #castawaylodge #teamcastawaylodge
*
*The Fishing Is Always Best When YOU Can Get Away!!
*
*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bayou Grand Opening "More Info"*

RSVP HERE for Dinner Reservations, 2Coolers invited to come join us. We'd love to have ya!


----------

